

Jaguar creates electric supercar with jet engine - NonEUCitizen
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/motoring/motor-shows/paris-motor-show/8033781/Paris-Motor-Show-2010-Jaguar-creates-electric-supercar-with-jet-engine.html

======
hugh3
An electricity-generating turbine, not a jet engine, but still very cool
technology.

I'm not sure if it has any advantages over a plain ol' internal combustion
engine apart from looking cool for a concept car. And it certainly has
disadvantages -- it'll be expensive and good luck finding a car mechanic to
work on it.

